# Best way of minimising fat gain on a 'bulk'?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys do..

Cardio? Before or after weights?

Carb cycling?

Small caloric surplus?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> Just wondering what you guys do..
> 
> Cardio? Before or after weights?
> 
> ...


This time for me its a smaller surplus about 400-500 over instead of 1000+


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i keep to a small surplus, you should be telling us how to keep lean on a bulk, isnt that pic at the end of a clean bulk? :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> i keep to a small surplus, you should be telling us how to keep lean on a bulk, isnt that pic at the end of a clean bulk? :laugh:


I'm all about learning and trying new things.. What I did (small surplus) certainly worked, but if I can utilise other people's methods aswell I may be able to do even better! (or possibly fail, but it's february so I figure if I f*ck it up bulking for 2 months I can cut for a month and still look good for the summer)


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

L11 said:


> I'm all about learning and trying new things.. What I did (small surplus) certainly worked, but if I can utilise other people's methods aswell I may be able to do even better! (or possibly fail, but it's february so I figure if I f*ck it up bulking for 2 months I can cut for a month and still look good for the summer)


mind me asking if ur natural & how long u been lifting?

got reali nice genetics. no ****.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks mate. Yea I'm natty, been lifting for about 5 years.. Only been taking diet seriously since about last spring/summer though and it's made such a ridiculous difference so that's why I'm trying to stay on top of it!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

in response to the cardio on a bulk part of the question heres my view on it,

you eat a surplus of calories to build muscle, a bulk.

doing cardio increases the amount of calories your body needs, and so ur going to have to eat more to make up for this, doing cardio doesnt directly burn fat.

so in my view its all about how much of a surplus ur eating at.

i replied to this topic on the same question if u wanna read http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/211578-hiit-bulk.html

im not an expert of anything but to me it just seems logical, the only reason to do cardio on a bulk is conditioning and/or to increase the amount of calories you burn because you want to eat more food


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Basically Just don't go crazy with food, like you say a small calorific surplus works for me nicely. Some say the gains are slower but I think that's shìt. I personally like to keep in decent nick year round, don't believe in drastic bulking/cutting cycles, just growing with minimal fat.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't use a bulk as an excuse to eat junk. Small amount of Cardio is good during a bulk imho too as it provides much more than just fat loss.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

woot! said:


> Don't use a bulk as an excuse to eat junk. Small amount of Cardio is good during a bulk imho too as it provides much more than just fat loss.


Just the word 'bulk' is an excuse in my opinion,


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Early morning, 'fasted' cardio (with 10g BCAA), <75% max heart rate (63%VO2max)... is what I'm doing (among other things).


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

small suplus, after 2 weeks if putting on to fat look back at your diet and lower the calories and carbs


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Train harder


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Build more muscle, burn more fat.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tren


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Basically Just don't go crazy with food, like you say a small calorific surplus works for me nicely. Some say the gains are slower but I think that's shìt. I personally like to keep in decent nick year round, don't believe in drastic bulking/cutting cycles, just growing with minimal fat.


I respect this 100% .. why bulk and gain a lot of fat only to cut .. I say stay as lean as possible year round (better for health too)


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

At the moment I can be hitting over 1000cal surplus every day.... I think after reading this I`ll cut it down to 400-500


----------

